# 2004 Titan Pics



## nycplow (Sep 23, 2004)

04 Nissan Titan 
7'6" Sd Boss Plow


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

Great truck!! I was looking at those for another truck.Not sure how they will hold up.How much weight can the truck hold?good luck with it..looks great!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Very nice!!!
I am glad to finally see a titan with a plow! It appears to be holding it quite nicely! Did you do anything to the front end, aux cooler, upgrade alternator? Did the dealer give you any trouble (nissan or boss) Just wondering


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

almost looks to nice to put a plow on it.


----------



## nycplow (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks guys .
Truck feels great with the plow on ,( drove home 35 miles after installed ).
Purchased with a tow package option , it includes a bigger battery , tranny cooler , and tranny temperture gauge . I installed a 2" lift spacer on front end.
BOSS dealer had no problem putting plow on ,they were impressed with how the truck handled it , NISSAN however said they will not cover any breakdown that is proven done by plowing . The FAWR is 3500# . Will soon see how she does pushing the white stuff ....


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Wife said No!*

I showed my wife your Titan with the plow setup.. she said..... No!.. 

(already have a plow on my old truck)

Looks Great !


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't believe some of these trucks you hang plows on, Aluminum wheels, power options, man do you realize what a plow does to a truck? Look at any 10 yr old plow truck and look at the degree of rust underneath.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ksland said:


> I can't believe some of these trucks you hang plows on, Aluminum wheels, power options, man do you realize what a plow does to a truck? Look at any 10 yr old plow truck and look at the degree of rust underneath.


Well yes, but do trucks without plows not rust when driven in snow?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

ksland said:


> I can't believe some of these trucks you hang plows on, Aluminum wheels, power options, man do you realize what a plow does to a truck? Look at any 10 yr old plow truck and look at the degree of rust underneath.


Plow trucks don't rust everywhere... especially out here in Colorado


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

hey the titan looks great.As far as the other comments go i spent about 12 to 20 hrs in my truck for a snow storm and i want to be as compy as possible full power,cd player,power lumbar.And after EVERY storm my trucks get washed top to bottom


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

Just wondering how the Titan is working out for you this winter? I am seriously considering getting one this spring and wondered how things have held up. Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

I love the Titan. I test drove a crew cab a couple of times last year before getting my Ford. They really move out and the engine / exhaust sound awesome. The interior is top notch in my opionion. I too was told by the dealer not to plow with it. Did you get the captains chairs or the bench seat?


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

They tell you not to plow with an S10 ZR2 as well but I have used mine for 4 seasons now on over 60 driveways with nothing more than ball joints and CV joint replacement. I don't baby it none either. I am thinking that the Titan should hold up as well or better.


----------



## "MR.PLOW" (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice Truck man, but i think plowing should be for the big boy trucks, DODGE CHEV OR FORD. That import junk, man I just don't like it. I'm probably gonna get a lot of S#*t for this comment, but I don't care. Thats my take on things and it's gonna stay that way. 1/2 ton 4X4 Dodge, Chev or Ford, will push way more than that little truck anyday.
:waving:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

MR.PLOW said:


> Nice Truck man, but i think plowing should be for the big boy trucks, DODGE CHEV OR FORD. That import junk, man I just don't like it. I'm probably gonna get a lot of S#*t for this comment, but I don't care. Thats my take on things and it's gonna stay that way. 1/2 ton 4X4 Dodge, Chev or Ford, will push way more than that little truck anyday.
> :waving:


No, Titan can compete with any other 1/2 ton in its class including ford chevy and dodge. What facts are you basing your statement on, have you plowed with one. You also manage to contradict yourself in 5 lines. First you say "nice truck" then you call it "junk" makes me wonder about anything else you have to say. Its not nice to go calling somebodys $25,000+ set up "junk". How much do you have in your truck(s), how old are they? Would you like to post some pictures of yours so we can all make comments on it? Look at the pics and look at his comments about it, the truck seems to do quite well. Titan would not be my first choice but it is a nice truck.


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, I do believe the Nissan Titan is not a little truck. It is a full size truck, so it should be the same size as the 1/2 ton chevy, dodge or the ford and probably will have better resale value in 5 years compared to the other 3.....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry it's a foreign truck  Foreign Trucks with Plows :realmad: 

 Foreign Truck Buyers


----------



## "MR.PLOW" (Feb 15, 2005)

I appoligize for my comments on your Nissan Plow Truck. Just wanted to see how many people would get offended by that comment. Quite few I see. And as far as not liking Forgien vechicles thats my personal perference. U like what u like. But, if i was going to go and spend $40,000 on a truck well I would buy domestic.

Now as far as plowing goes, well I don't plow with 1/2 tons or 1 tons even I plow with this. (go to the pic of the 7600 International Yellow that I posted)Thats what I plow with.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Sorry it's a foreign truck  Foreign Trucks with Plows :realmad:
> 
> Foreign Truck Buyers


Hey Eyesell hows that new truck of yours doin? Gotta admit fords do look good with plows.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Blade' thanks for asking, it's doing great !! The Diesel is a totally different type of power vs. my V-10, don't get me wrong, that's a great motor as well, but the diesel feels like un-limited power. I love it !! :redbounce 

Only think I miss is the black leather and moon roof, but had to for go those for the diesel, it was about $ 6K for it and the transmission


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

I am definately planning on the Titan for this spring. We get some pretty good snow around these parts and I will post pics next season to show the "big three" guys what my "junk" foreign vehicle can push. I am thinking it will do pretty good. With the offroad package and a front limited slip and rear locker I am betting it will go through some snow!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Its not my truck, I happen to have 2 American Vehicles that I plow with. However if someone chooses to buy a Nissan/Toyota truck and put a plow on it, great! There is nothing wrong with them, they are not bad trucks at all. They will do just as good a job as any other 1/2 ton you could buy. Alot of those trucks are assembled in the USA now.



Eyesell said:


> Sorry it's a foreign truck  Foreign Trucks with Plows


I don't know what the point of this is, its not much different then any other truck in its class. It does the job and is a nice vehicle to drive around in so what could be so bad about it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

ZR2plower said:


> I will post pics next season to show the "big three" guys what my "junk" foreign vehicle can push.


Don't do us any favors, please.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

cja1987 said:


> There is nothing wrong with them, they are not bad trucks at all.
> 
> I don't know what the point of this is, so what could be so bad about it.


Chris, you must be a young fellow, I can tell by your reply's to these threads, you really have no clue what your talking about. Who cares how well they plow snow, as I said you have no clue why I *****ed about this in the first place, you think it's about plowing snow and I'm complaining cause it's putting people out of work.

My brother was just laid off from Ford cause these so called " Foreign Trucks " are selling more cause people like you keep buying them, let's just drop this and forget the entire thing.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Chris, you must be a young fellow, I can tell by your reply's to these threads, you really have no clue what your talking about. Who cares how well they plow snow, as I said you have no clue why I *****ed about this in the first place, you think it's about plowing snow and I'm complaining cause it's putting people out of work.
> 
> My brother was just laid off from Ford cause these so called " Foreign Trucks " are selling more cause people like you keep buying them, let's just drop this and forget the entire thing.


Eyesell you show your maturity with statements like that. There is no "american" made truck. Alot of parts on your truck are foreign made. Chris maybe younger then you but his responses are more intelligent then yours.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

snowinjoe said:


> Eyesell you show your maturity with statements like that. There is no "American" made truck. Alot of parts on your truck are foreign made. Chris maybe younger then you but his responses are more intelligent then yours.


What-ever Joe.....It's obvious your clueless as well, look where you live.... All I'm saying is my money ends up in the big house on Michigan Ave., not somewhere in Japan, my brother's annual bonus is based on units sold, period. If guys like this buy non-american vehicles his bonus is shrinking. Between Daimler Chrysler, Ford and GM there is a truck for everyones needs.

I guarantee if he had family members working for one of the "American" big three he would'nt be considering and foreign truck.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> What-ever Joe.....It's obvious your clueless as well, look where you live....


 Again Eyesell you show your maturity with statements like that. WTF does where I live have anything to do with the price of milk. If your were as smart as you think you are than you'd know that when the big three say american made they mean Canada and the usa. 


> my brother's annual bonus is based on units sold, period


Your brothers bonus and union are part of the reason that foreign made vehicles are doing so well. The wages and bonuses are so inflated that auto makers are finding the cheapest parts possible.


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

Just for informational purposes the Nissan Titan is built in Canton, Mississippi. Therefore a purchase of a Titan helps support the families of workers in Mississippi.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

snowinjoe said:


> Again Eyesell you show your maturity with statements like that. WTF does where I live have anything to do with the price of milk. If your were as smart as you think you are than you'd know that when the big three say american made they mean Canada and the usa.
> 
> Your brothers bonus and union are part of the reason that foreign made vehicles are doing so well. The wages and bonuses are so inflated that auto makers are finding the cheapest parts possible.


DUMBASS!! :realmad: The average UAW employee makes $15.21 an hour, plus many of them have to pay for some of their insurance. Before you get diarrhea of the mouth, get your facts straight. The only kind of bonuses we get is profit sharing. You'd rather make other countries rich instead of bettering your own? Granted parts do come out of other places but that would happen, union or non union.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> DUMBASS!! :realmad: The average UAW employee makes $15.21 an hour, plus many of them have to pay for some of their insurance.


From the CAW(Canadian auto workers union0
Average Hourly Wage $21.20 
And that includes insurance.Even to a dumbass this is a good wage. Nurses here make only a little more.



> You'd rather make other countries rich instead of bettering your own?


 So does that mean that anyone who works for a foreign car plant is a traitor? I have family and friends that work at the honda plant and they spend their money locally. A free and open market is the way of the future.

P.S.


> DUMBASS!!


 My mom always said that "those who have to resort to swearing lack the knowledge to carry on an intelligent conversation." I'm not saying that your not smart but calling me a dumb ass at the start of your post makes the rest of what you say seem meaningless.


----------



## CyberJay (Jan 16, 2005)

This thread is getting long. Agree to disagree? 

We're all taking it in the pooper from insurance companies, drug companies, and the government. I read an article recently that said HALF of the sticker price of a new car pays for insurance. Insurance for the employees, for the dealer, for the companies, medical, liability, so on and so forth. HALF.. I don't know how credible this information is, but I wouldn't be suprised.

And PLEASE.. the point of the USA is that people can do what they want. If I bought a 1/2 ton truck tomorrow it would be a Tundra or a Titan. For my money I think that would serve me best. That said I own an F250 and a 3/4 ton Suburban AND I'm one of those guys who thinks you shouldn't put a plow on a 1/2 ton truck(short of personal use).

If everyone in the country stopped worrying about everyone else and started worrying about themselves it would be a better country.

-Jay


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Chris, you must be a young fellow, I can tell by your reply's to these threads, you really have no clue what your talking about. Who cares how well they plow snow, as I said *you have no clue why I *****ed about this in the first place*, you think it's about plowing snow and I'm complaining cause it's putting people out of work.
> 
> My brother was just laid off from Ford cause these so called " Foreign Trucks " are selling more *cause people like you keep buying them*, let's just drop this and forget the entire thing.


I know exactly why you complained in the first place, your entitled to your opinion, but if its not about plowing snow why bother? The guy bought a nice truck for himself, he plows with it, everything is fine. Why do we need to bash him or what he has for a vehicle. I knew the first time I saw your response to the thread what your attitude was toward foregin trucks. Take some of the emotion out of your statement (brother laid off) and take a look around and you will realize that even the Big 3 outsource work to other countrys. Is everything in your house and everything you have ever owned made by Americans? I highly doubt it! Ever Shop at Walmart, how about GAP or Old Navy just to name a few. We live in a capitalist nation, survival of the fittest so to speak. If someone wants to buy a truck that they like great, I don't care who makes it, its called competition for better or for worse. Lets not bash the guy over a very subjective opinion clouded by strong feelings on the topic. One thing I hate is when Americans try to tell people that they are "more American" then some of their Fellow Americans who are Just as American if not more American then the person critizing them. No one in this country can possibly keep all their money in this country no matter how hard you try. If you buy a Nissan, people in this country still make money on it as much as if you buy a Ford? I don't know, probley not but thats competition weather you like it or not.



Eyesell said:


> "Cause people like you keep buying them"


Did you not read my above statements, I don't own any foregin vehicles.

Case in Point: Your opinion on this matter is not changing, I understand it and respect it. However you said yourself "this has nothing to do with snowplowing" so I say just don't say it then. His truck can obviousley plow, he is showing it to us and telling us about it just like any other truck owner would. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

OK Joe so you think you have the upper hand by being arrogant which is fine. I'm not talking Canadian I'm talking UAW right here in THIS country. I do believe that any one who works w/o a contract is a traitor to what people have worked so hard for and even put their lives on the line. But you wouldn't understand, your from Canada. I think Jay Leno is still crackin jokes about that place. HAVE A GOOD DAY FOCKER!! :waving:


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

> OK Joe so you think you have the upper hand by being arrogant which is fine.


I don't think I have an upper hand on anyone or any think I posted an opinion.



blade_masters said:


> I do believe that any one who works w/o a contract is a traitor to what people have worked so hard for and even put their lives on the line.


Soooo any non union worker is a traitor. Anyone plowing is a traitor. Unless they have a contract right.



> But you wouldn't understand, your from Canada.


Maybe you can explain yourself a little better.



> I think Jay Leno is still crackin jokes about that place.


You make very little sense



> HAVE A GOOD DAY FOCKER!!


Thank you I will.


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

Dang!!!! All I wanted to know was how the guy's truck was working out! I am sorry I brought this subject back to the top! My Bad!!!!!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> OK Joe so you think you have the upper hand by being arrogant which is fine. I'm not talking Canadian I'm talking UAW right here in THIS country.I do believe that any one who works w/o a contract is a traitor to what people have worked so hard for and even put their lives on the line. But you wouldn't understand, your from Canada. I think Jay Leno is still crackin jokes about that place. HAVE A GOOD DAY FOCKER!! :waving:


Why start a USA-Canada war over B.S., I can understand the positions of some on foregin vehicles and unions. Unfortunately alot of unions like to cause trouble and intimidate people, kind of like organized crime. Unions are great when they are "good" and there are still alot of good unions.

Blade_Masters, you really should lighten up on calling people names and saying they don't understand hard work and saying bad things about the guys country. There is nothing wrong with Canada and its people, they don't have to agree with the U.S. on everything. I have yet to see snowinjoe give anyone the amount of ***** that some of you guys give him just for giving his opinion and being from canada you automatically discard what he is saying as anti-American. Some of you need to get off your soapboxes and think before you talk and call people names over something that is simply a strong (and respectable) opinion that you have about something. What I hate is the B.S. about all import owners being anti american and against people that work hard in this country.

We are talking about a plow truck here, lets treat it that way. This conversation never should have started. Some people are so insecure (maybe about their own financial situation) that they have to look for people to blame things on and will place blame given any oppertunity and usually having maybe half of the facts, and a whole lot of emotion to go along with it. Thats how arguments like this start.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry I got off the subject of Plow Trucks......my bad!


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

Nice truck


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I didn't have a problem with the pic until someone had to open their mouth and bash something I believe in so strongly.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

Eyesell said:


> Sorry it's a foreign truck  Foreign Trucks with Plows :realmad:
> 
> Foreign Truck Buyers


Really?

My 2004 diesel Ford Superduty has been into the dealership 5 times in the last 6 months for the check engine light being on. They keep replacing parts trying to figure out what the matter is. And I know plenty of guys with Chevy's and Dodge's that go through the same thing.

If I didn't need a 1 ton truck to tow 12K worth of gooseneck, I'd be driving a Titan. Statistically speaking, I think the Jap stuff is more reliable.

Let the flaming begin!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

You Earthlings make me laugh. Not much longer, and we'll be invading your sorry planet and depleting it of it's many natural resources for ourselves.

Then, when the last of our ships has beamed up the last of your planet's resources, maybe you'll wonder why you had this STUPID conversation of "foreign truck" vs. "domestic truck" and "Hey! You can't plow with that! It's a 1/2 ton!!"


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Old post*

Wow, nothing like bringing back a post that is almost a year old!.....all I worry about is putting a plow on a titan or tundra....I have been on the ground under both of them and they just don't seem beefy enough to hold a COMMERCIAL GRADE plow....sure, if your going to plow your driveway you'll be fine, but try doing a huge parking lot and having to get lots of speed! THINGS WILL BEND ON ANY HALF TON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I will agree, you will prolly never find any foreign truck in my driveway, but I must admit, i do own a 1981 VW rabbit covertable thats preety sweet! Hey, to each their own, THis summer I will be buying a duramax and there is no way any titan or tundra will have any bit near the power, torque, or plowing ability....sorry guys, I wan't a truck!!!!!!


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

it doesnt have the samefront axel weight as top 3


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I noticed eyesell has a Yamaha listed in his list of iron. I guess its only foreign trucks that your not supposed to purchase.


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

nissan shurly you jest.


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

Not that it's too relevant but, Gaylord Focker is an American. LOL


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

DugHD said:


> I noticed eyesell has a Yamaha listed in his list of iron. I guess its only foreign trucks that your not supposed to purchase.


Yeah it's a piece of sh*t too, LOL


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

BE AMERICAN, BUY AMERICAN FORIEGN IMPORTS


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i think we all want to know! HOW DID THE TRUCK WORK OUT THIS PAST YEAR??? it looks awsome!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

ADMSWELDING said:


> BE AMERICAN, BUY AMERICAN FORIEGN IMPORTS


toyota is about as american as you can get.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Jay brown said:


> toyota is about as american as you can get.


true built in America by Americans......and probably some illegal invaders.....


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's amazing that the pics still work in the original post, even though this is a 2 year old thread.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ya know every time i get on here there is always someone saying something to get the whole forum in a PI$$ match ..... i guess i can cancel my comedy channel on cable ... hehehe ... well to break the bad news .... japan vehicles might be popular over in the U.S.A. but GM vehicles are popular over in Japan ...


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

When I buy a Truck I figure why not buy from at least a American Company. Yes Foreign trucks are nice. But I know my truck was built in USA and it does what I need and more. Some people may say the quality is not as good. I say bull. I have had three GM plow trucks with over 100K with 0 issues. So why change. If I have to buy something from a outside the USA, I will.

I figure I did something a little better for our county.

Some guys say Toyota is just as American. Sorry, I don't really believe that. 

But if someone already has a Titan why both betting the guy up. It's nice, just not my choice.

Lets hear how it did.. That all I want to know.. how It held up, was he happy etc etc.


----------



## rawfish (Nov 15, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> Wow, nothing like bringing back a post that is almost a year old!.....all I worry about is putting a plow on a titan or tundra....I have been on the ground under both of them and they just don't seem beefy enough to hold a COMMERCIAL GRADE plow....sure, if your going to plow your driveway you'll be fine, but try doing a huge parking lot and having to get lots of speed! THINGS WILL BEND ON ANY HALF TON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I will agree, you will prolly never find any foreign truck in my driveway, but I must admit, i do own a 1981 VW rabbit covertable thats preety sweet! Hey, to each their own, THis summer I will be buying a duramax and there is no way any titan or tundra will have any bit near the power, torque, or plowing ability....sorry guys, I wan't a truck!!!!!!


If I remember the Duramax is made by Isuzu, not GM


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

rawfish said:


> If I remember the Duramax is made by Isuzu, not GM


You are correct, it is manufactured by Isuzu. I don't hate Japanese trucks at all, I just need a good full size truck wtih a diesel, and they don't offer any Class 2 and bigger trucks.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Antnee77 said:


> You are correct, it is manufactured by Isuzu. I don't hate Japanese trucks at all, I just need a good full size truck with a diesel, and they don't offer any Class 2 and bigger trucks.


I agree!
It's made to GM's specs for a American company. Not the other way around.
If it was made buy fisher price, We would have no choice. If you want a diesel in GM truck that what you get.
If it was Cummins in my American truck I would think that was better but it's not. If it was a 6.0 International I would rather have the Duramax.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Very Nice looking truck.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*nycplow hasn't posted since Jan 05. I think his plow truck broke in half.. lol*

OK...I'm just kidding


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Theres a Titan at the dealer near my house its an 06 that has a Boss plow on it and it's been there for well over a year now who knows though with winter right around the corner someone will buy it! I bet it would do fine to, for residential that is only!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I to have looked under the front of a toyota tundra and a nissan. I really think It doesn't have enough beef in the right places to support 1000 pounds of steel hanging off of it for commercial use. It is nice inside and everywhere else though. I'm still going to stick to ford.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

LOL, someone beat me to it! 
It is somewhat puzzling that someone that was so proud of their new jap truck and eager to post pictures (to show up the big 3) is not so eager to follow up with how fantastic their plowing experience was! You guys have GOT to figure that when Nissan does't even want you plowing with their full ton truck..... then maybe you shouldn't buy a Nissan for plowing! Out of all the trucks that are plow trucks..... why buy one that isnt???  


Yaz said:


> *nycplow hasn't posted since Jan 05. I think his plow truck broke in half.. lol*
> 
> OK...I'm just kidding


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

nice looking truck, Nissan defiently has the best looking foreign pickup!
I just prefer my hard-earned money to go to a US company..not foreign..just my preference.


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

Antnee77 said:


> You are correct, it is manufactured by Isuzu. I don't hate Japanese trucks at all, I just need a good full size truck wtih a diesel, and they don't offer any Class 2 and bigger trucks.


It is manufatured by GM, it was a joint venture then GM paid for the rest of DMAX LTD. from Isuzu and got more rights to technology from Isuzu. GM is also designing a V6 Diesel from the ground up for cars and SUVs.

IIRC the DMAX plant is in Monroe, Ohio?


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Gm owns 49% of Isuzu trucks look at there products, the cab over Isuzu trucks are also badged in GMC and Chevrolet and you can get GM medium duty trucks badged with Isuzu. There also is a larger Duamax a 7.8L inline six.


Since this is a 2 year old post maybe the owner of Titan could post current picture and post what repairs he has had to make with 2 years of plowing, I don't think that will happen since he hasn't posted since 9/24/04


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Here it is after two years of plowing. The plow was perfectly fine however!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

xeonpro said:


> It is manufatured by GM, it was a joint venture then GM paid for the rest of DMAX LTD. from Isuzu and got more rights to technology from Isuzu. GM is also designing a V6 Diesel from the ground up for cars and SUVs.
> 
> IIRC the DMAX plant is in Monroe, Ohio?


Well thanks for the information. I stand corrected.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

cjasonbr said:


> Here it is after two years of plowing. The plow was perfectly fine however!


Haha... that was good!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

thats what you get for plowing in NYC


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

DBL said:


> thats what you get for plowing in NYC


Even the NY hoods know the only thing worth steeling off of it was the plow.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Yikes....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

My buddy plows with a titan it plows pretty good. I plow with a 1/2 ton chevy lifted 3 inches I never run into any problems does great on sub divisions and small and medium lots I wouldn't put it on the mall though. For a half ton it does great. Personally I think my 1/2 ton plows better than my buddys dodge 2500 but just my opion. But a big storm for us is 8 inches.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Rcgm said:


> My buddy plows with a titan it plows pretty good. I plow with a 1/2 ton chevy lifted 3 inches I never run into any problems does great on sub divisions and small and medium lots I wouldn't put it on the mall though. For a half ton it does great. Personally I think my 1/2 ton plows better than my buddys dodge 2500 but just my opion. But a big storm for us is 8 inches.


That's why most plow instuctions say plow with the storm. It's much easier on any truck!


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

don't mean to drag a dead dog into the kitchen, but here are photos of the titan and an update 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=23072


----------

